# Spouse visa - Document Checklist



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

i started my job 1st October 2012 --- gross pay per month is 1550 so i meet the 18600 threshold !!!

Currently its my 6th month in the job , and i will apply in April , which will be 7th month. 

now my questions are ..... 

_Is it must to submit p60 as i dont have it yet _? and also i do qualify for *category A* ? where i just show 6 months evidence ....

1) i am submitting 6 payslips and 6 corresponding bank statements !! rite 

2) a letter from employer that i started work in oct and been earning 1550 per month and its a full time job !!! 

3) a job contract


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

abidabzhussain said:


> i started my job 1st October 2012 --- gross pay per month is 1550 so i meet the 18600 threshold !!!
> 
> Currently its my 6th month in the job , and i will apply in April , which will be 7th month.
> 
> ...


You seem to qualify under Category A. Make sure that every one of your monthly pay slip shows a gross pay at least of £1550 and not a penny less. 
You don't need P60 as one won't be issued until some time after the end of the tax year on 5th April (usually in May). Your final pay slip should cover the month of March.


----------

